

FuzzyTable : fuzzy-matching database over Hadoop - yarapavan
http://www.systemswemake.com/2010/11/23/fuzzytable-fuzzy-matching-database-over-hadoop/

======
tom_b
The link should probably be to:

[http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/11/tackling-large-scale-
da...](http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/11/tackling-large-scale-data-in-
government/)

which is the full description.

